# a little test with Wolfs Shine and Glaze and CQUK



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

In the Kamikaze artificial clearcote thread, there was a discussion that a Kamikaze product was actually already done years ago by Wolf's Chemicals, being the nano glaze.
It was also pointed out that Wolf's Chemical uses the same-ish resin in his products as the Kamikaze range.
So the question arose if it would be possible to top de nano glaze with another coating then the Wolfs coatings, like CQUK.
As I have both of these at hand, I decided to test this.

The test is done on the bonnet of a Peugeot 5008 who does a lot of milage ( 80000km /year). The car was polished with Wolf's Chemicals WP-3G as prep for a good wax, but the bonnet got a new purpose 

I decided to do the test in 3 sections.
1 section with nano glaze + CQUK to see if it bonds and how long it lasts
Next to it, I have put CQUK on bare paint, to see how the CQUK+ nano glaze relates to normal CQUK like it should be applied.
on the other side of it, I put the nano glaze + bodyguard to see if the CQUK could even hold on longer then the combo it was made for.
FIY: I did not use Reload, as I didn't know how this could cover up anything of the CQUK, so it's only CQUK.

Prep:

the bonnet received a double wipe down with CC Panel Prep.
The Nano Glaze was applied like instructed with a black finishing pad and left to cure a few minutes before wipedown. Surface feels very slippery!
CQUK was applied with the usual applicator + microsuede cloths and immediatly wiped down after application
The Bodyguard was applied with a AF waxmate after 2 sprays of BG and left to cure 10 minutes before wipedown.

I will follow these on beading / sheeting and durability

Products used:










The Test Area:










After 1 day, it already rained, so let's look at the beading:

Bodyguard:









CQUK + Nano Glaze









CQUK









Beading from CQUK + nanoglaze looks the same as the CQUK, so I do believe it has bonded. How well it bonded, time will tell.

Sheeting:










Agreed, it's hard to see on silver paint. But the Bodyguard has sheeted the water the best. The CQUK + nanoglaze has also done a better job the CQUK.

updates will follow

C&C always welcome


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nice test to coming... Did you used Nano Glaze or shine&seal. One pic have S&S and other state S&G?

How long you waited before CqUK top of glaze?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I used nano glaze. Indeed it wrote S&S. But as you can see in the product pic its the nanoglaze. Sorry for that


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great test. Thanks for taking it on.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for doing this, was contemplating ordering shine and glaze to do a very similar test. Will be nice to see if the coatings can bond to something other than bare clean paint. 

Did you notice much in way of filling from the shiny and glaze? And was this filling affected by the solvents or carriers in CQUK?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

It was hard to tell on tge silver paint. Might try the combo again on a blacl car aswell.
It seems though that the cquk has bonded. So if it had gonr through the nano layer, it should have come in contact with the oils from the glaze and wouldn't have bonded I guess. 
I'll have a closer look to see if there is any filling still present, as I know the car had swirls enough


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

this was the first thing I saw this morning and thought it'd be great to share to see the difference between the coatings.
Remember, the CQUK is without the Reload here.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

A few people I know don't rate CQUK due to the need in having to top it with reload to get any real decent water behaviour. But at least it shows no difference in performance either on bare paint or nano glaze. 

Figures crossed the bond doesn't fail to early


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not so much a fan myself for topping, but that goes to waxes aswell. 
Most coatings out there require a topping for better hyrophobics. And otherwise people always want to top, but with something else... So I don't see any harm in it.
I choose a coating for the protection it provides. The beading is just a plus.

Yes, looks like the CQUK is holding on very well at the moment. If it keeps going like this, sales for Wolfs look promising


----------



## Kevvo23 (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm glad you did this comparison since I will be using this combination (S&G and Bodyguard) on my car. It looks like S&G with Bodyguard give the best water sheeting effect and hopefully 'self-cleaning' effect too.

In your opinions, does Bodyguard have the same hardness protection as CQUK?

Also, I have just noticed tonight that Wolf's chemicals has been removed from the manufacturer's list on Detailing world home and all the threads on Wolf's re gone ! Any idea what's going on?? Are they banned??


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Bodyguard has a great self cleaning effect. But don't underestimate CQUK with the recommended reload on top. However, here Bodyguard has the better sheeting.

Wolf's Chemicals never did a clame on how hard it is. The lighter tests are more about slickness then hardness. And the hardness tests are mostly just pencil tests. Wether or not these hardness claims are true, I have no idea. When my car was coated with bodyguard, i did notice is serious reductiin of scratches and swirls. But the could well be because of the slickness aswell. I do know someone had this tested ( google) and it came out around 9H. But wolfman never wanted to react on this claim.

I have no idea why they are gone. They did this last year aswell and then came back a few months later with some new products. 
Maybe @WHIZZER can be off assistence here?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

So, another 1000km have passed. Car hasn't been washed since and it has been raining the last few days with a lot of sand in the rain.




























The cquk on S&G still looks like the normal CQUK and is still behaving the same way. so far so good


----------



## saltwater (Feb 10, 2015)

How difficult is the wolfs shine and glaze to use? 

I'm about to do a car with cquartz and am very interested in trying out the glaze


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

The glaze is very easy to use.
Use on speed 3-4 with a finishing pad or light polishing pad. You can apply to a bigger area then you would polishing, but work it in well as it contains microabbrasives that break down super fast, but clean everything so the nano layer can bond. Don't wipe off immediatly, wait a few minutes (2-5) then wipe down. You will feel the slippery paint if applied correclty.
I can't however guarantee that the cquartz will last as long as it should. This test hasn't been going on that long yet


----------



## Kevvo23 (Jun 16, 2015)

Blackmondie, did you pour the Bodyguard into the spray or atomiser to apply it on the car? Would using the atomiser be better than applying using cotton pad?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I just screwed an atomizer on top of the bodyguard bottle. Same size as the sprayers on the Autofiness bottles.
I never found a cotton makeup pad to be practical. I prefer to spray on a foam applicator, but not to much. 2 sprays are enough.
You can also apply it by machine polisher. 3 initial sprays on a finessing pad and then 2 sprays per section. Or apply it like cquartz with there applicator and microsuede. I prefer the carpro applicator, but only had 1 microsuede cloth left.


----------



## Kevvo23 (Jun 16, 2015)

Can you spray on the car panel directly on a thoroughly cleaned car that is cool to touch ? Will be quick to spread the solution with cotton makeup pad.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I wouldn't do that tbh. You need to apply very thin and work it well to bot get streaks or highspots. Take your time to apply


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Another 1500 km have passed, so time for a checkup.

Gave the car a quick wash with carpro reset today, as they a predicting rain tomorrow, and I want to see some beading and sheeting 

First thing that I noticed is that the CQUK on nanoglaze and CQUK felt slick where as the bodyguard didn't as much anymore. So cquk on nanoglaze is still acting good.

After a closer inspection, I could see the filler of the nanoglaze are still present. as you can see in the pictures below. It's hard to see on silver,but you can see it


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

a little update again:

previously I washed the car because it was going to rain. and it did that night.
I must say that there was a lot of sand in the rain, so beading isn't as beautifull as it should be.
the CQUK on the nanoglaze is still showing as good beading like the CQUK. so still going strong


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

It's been a while, but here is a new update.
Since the start of this test, the car has covered approx. 15.000km, which is what most people do in 1 year. Because of the big amount of dirty rain +km, I had a lot of traffic film. So the car has been washed with 5:1 and 10:1 apc and with a big dose of Carpro Reset.
The bodyguard suffered from the reset ( no problem with the apc washes though), and beading took 2 days to reappear.

These are the results so far:
























As you can see bodyguard has most trouble. 
CQUK is still going very strong. Looking in real life and over the complete area, it is actually looking a bit better then the CQUK on bare paint. Not by much, but still a bit 
I think we can conclude that the nanoglaze goes well under cquartz and there is a strong bond!
I will still follow up until it fails, or until I have to trade in thr car


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for continúe the test!!!


----------



## Dada (Aug 5, 2015)

Awesome testing! Thanks a lot!
I wish somebody will do alike with C1 and CQUK :tumbleweed:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

What an awesome test. It may have been me who mentioned Nano Glaze in the other thread so really cool to see this test.

Will definitely be grabbing some Nano Glaze as I was pretty underwhelmed with Kamikaze.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great test mate


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Bod42 said:


> What an awesome test. It may have been me who mentioned Nano Glaze in the other thread so really cool to see this test.
> 
> Will definitely be grabbing some Nano Glaze as I was pretty underwhelmed with Kamikaze.


Haven't used the kamikaze, but the nanoglaze really kicks *ss. Been a while now and the car has been in the garage for a while as everything seems to break down. But it's still going strong!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Bod42 said:


> Will definitely be grabbing some Nano Glaze as I was pretty underwhelmed with Kamikaze.


In which ways?


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

sm81 said:


> In which ways?


Wasnt as slick as a normal spray sealant so what am I paying all that extra money for. Yes you get filling but think I would rather use a glaze and a sealant. Its not a bad product but not as good as I would have hoped.

Am going to use it wet at the weekend so this could be good but I already have a great wet car product in CarPro's Hydr02 which is really easy to use and lasts months.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I have been wanting to get this but am a bit comprehensive so I have few questions. I do not have DA or any machine for that matter or access to. How would I apply it by hand, looking at the video it showed the glaze to be applied to a small area for a period of time before wiping so how long would I need to apply it by hand and how small/large an area I can do before mowing to a new area, also what pad(s) would be best suited for such application? TIA


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Any update on the test?


----------

